# Help



## fmejia98 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can someone give me a pdf for this slingshot so I can make it


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

there are alot of templates in the template section i can't really tell which design that is


----------



## fmejia98 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks mate I'm new to this.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

fmejia98 said:


> Thanks mate I'm new to this.


you will find alot of answers to questions you might have in the newbie section,but if there is something you can't find don't be afraid to ask,welcome to the forum,glad you joined


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum!

I also like the design similar to the one you ask for and here it is:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11522-magical-guayabo/

The fourth picture from the top can be traced and then reworked to your preferences either by hand or using some drawing software.

But I am sure that our templates section must have something similar..

Hope this helps,

cheers,

jazz


----------

